# Phobias



## Linz_1987 (Sep 29, 2006)

As the descroption shows, anybody want to discuss their phoebias?

I wouldnt put it past you as being embarassing! Not until you hear what I have phoebias of!

I have a phoebia of clowns, or anything clown related. Likethe red nose, big shoes etc EWW that is gross. I can justpicture them now :?

I am also scared of fire. And I am a chef. Workthat out! I have to always ask someone else to light the ovenetc for me :embarrassed:


----------



## Michaela (Sep 29, 2006)

SPIDERS!!! I can't stand them, ugh, just the thought of them makes me shake!:scared:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm scared of spiders and flying. I'm also a bit claustrophobic and hate being in confined spaces!:?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 29, 2006)

Birds in flight, I always think they're gonna run into me and that's the actual fear. Also, heights.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 29, 2006)

Eww spiders. Last month I was readingmy book in bed, and I felt something tickle my arm. So Ilooked down at my arm and there was a spider crawling across me:scared:I screamed and woke my parents up!



I hate being in confined spaces aswell, especially if I dont knowanybody. I have to go in a lift at college to get to myclassroom (on floor 5) and I hate it when none of my friends are init. I just cant wait to get out of it. Also if itbreaks down :shock:I dont really like lifts but I wouldrather go in one every morning than have an asthma attack climbing allthe stairs!


----------



## Michaela (Sep 29, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Eww spiders. Last month I was reading my book inbed, and I felt something tickle my arm. So I looked down atmy arm and there was a spider crawling across me :scared:Iscreamed and woke my parents up!




Oh. My. Gosh. I would have died!!!:shock:


----------



## Lissa (Sep 29, 2006)

I have four phobias:

Needles

Bees

Bats

Electrocution


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 29, 2006)

Public Speaking :blushan:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Michaela wrote:*


> *Linz_1987 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ewwspiders. Last month I was reading my book in bed, and I feltsomething tickle my arm. So I looked down at my arm and therewas a spider crawling across me :scared:I screamed and wokemy parents up!
> ...




And it wasnt no small spider!! :tears2:


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 29, 2006)

:shock: Whales, I am terrified of them! I get all cold and shakey when I see them on TV.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 29, 2006)

Im not suprised! Whales are HUGE!!! :?Actually I would be scared as hell if I came across a Whale swimming!


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Sep 29, 2006)

I hate velvet...I wont touch it unless I HAVE to or by accident...cockroaches...ewww


----------



## pamnock (Sep 29, 2006)

Heights, especially high bridges.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm scared of large, tightly packed crowds of people. 

And spiders.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 29, 2006)

I would hate to drive across that bridge :?

What about that rickity bridge in Canada? I cant find a picture of it.


Someone still has to beat my ridiculous phobia of clowns!


----------



## dreamgal042 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm afraid of heights (even, like, a bunk bed orsomething), scary movies, the dark, roller coasters (last time i wentto six flags, someone made me go on a roller coaster, and i was intears by the time i came off of it )...and im really afraid of dying(although im not sure if its actually dying im afraid of, or dyingbefore I get to accomplish what I want to)


----------



## Eve (Sep 30, 2006)

I am afraid of bees. I'm allergic to them though, so that's why.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm a little Claustrophobic. 

I was in Paris and could not climb up any of the monuments because ofthe small tight staircases. I also have to sit or standfacing a window in the crowded subways so I can't see themassof people standing around me (and I used to take thesubway during rush hour every day for 12 years).

___________
Nadia


----------



## Pipp (Sep 30, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> I would hate to drive across that bridge :?
> 
> What about that rickity bridge in Canada? I cant find a picture of it.
> 
> Someone still has to beat my ridiculous phobia of clowns!


Lots of rickity bridges in Canada. Thisone maybe? Capilano Suspension Bridge, 10 minutes away fromme, but I have yet to cross it. Heights only botherme a little. (Well, a bit more than a little... )

Must admit, the 'Fear of Clowns' is the winner! :clown






My phobias? 

I have an overwhelming fear of nausea. (It's kept me out oftrouble, though! No drinking or ingestion of chemicals forme!)

I also totally panic if something covers my nose and mouth and I can'tbreath, so no blankets or pillows over my face, and I'm not much forwater, probably for that reason.

Small children scare me, butI don't think that's aphobia. onder: I actually really love whales andspiders that don't bite, but I reallyhate flying ants andbugs with stingers and teeth. 

My worst fear? Being trapped in a Rabbits forum, unable to get away... :scared:


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 30, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


>




HAha I was actually ON that bridge on Sunday...

____________
Nadia


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 30, 2006)

My three biggest fears:

* Having to stand and speak in front of a crowd (anything more than five or six people, and I freeze)

* Water - I've never learned how to swim, and almost drowned a week before me wedding when a small rowboat I was in sank

* Cockroaches, Junebugs, and other assorted hard-shelled bugs

Oh, and maggots! I've had some pretty bad experiences with those littlesuckers. I used to manage two apartment complexes, and had to put thetenants' garbage out every week. The system was that people would droptheir bags of garbage in a 'garbage room' in the basement, and there itwould sit - potentially for up to a week - and then I'd have to carrythem all out to the curb the night before collection. I can't tell youhow many times I'd go to pick up a bag, only to have it start'moving'...maggots would be crawling through the contents and wouldinevitably begin emerging from the top of the bag and falling on myhands as I was carrying it to the curb....which would have me cringingin horror, followed by a long, hot shower as soon as I was done...myskin would be crawling at the thoughts of those little things!

(But the _worst_ experience I can recall with maggots happened onesummer when I was invited to my sister and brother-in-law's cottage inthe mountains. We arrived late in the evening and my son, Stephen - whowas around six or seven at the time - was exhausted. So I took him tothe guest bedroom and put him into the bed that I was to share withhim. The cottage had no electricity, so I put him to bed without takinga flashlight (didn't want to wake him as he'd already fallen asleep).About an hour or two later I decided to call it a night, so I took theflashlight and went to bed. I was getting undressed and pulled thecovers back on the double bed, only to notice something was moving. Ishone the flashlight on the bed, and there, all around my poor littleson, were maggots...hundreds and hundreds of them, under every layer ofevery blanket, and wriggling and writhing around everywhere! To say Ifreaked would put it mildly...I ran out of the room, out of the cottageand let loose there, then ran back in and got my brother-in-law toremove Stephen from the bed so the unwanted guests could be extracated.Thankfully Stephen was a heavy sleeper, and never once stirred. Me, onthe other hand...even though the bedding was changed, mattressesdouble-checked and cleaned...I still opted to spend the night on thesofa. Even thinking about it all these years later still gives me a badcase of the willies!)


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 30, 2006)

How could anybody cross that bridge and not s***their pants! I would never cross that bridge, only if Iwanted to commit suicide I might try it! 

And Ewww! Maggots! That is totally revolting and disturbing! I really cant believe that!

I remember the time my sister woke up in the morning ready for schooland found a white maggot at the bottom of her bed. God knowshow it got there!Me and my mum kept telling herthat it must of come out of her hehe. But Oh dear! 

When I was at an animal care college I had to feed live meal worms to the lizzards etc and that was bad enough!


----------



## Michaela (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow some wierd phobias out there! I once crosseda bridge a bitlike that, above the sea, out to a little rockyisland. It was *very* scary and I'm not even afraid ofheights!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 30, 2006)

*Pipp wrote:*


> My worst fear? Being trapped in a Rabbitsforum, unable to get away... :scared:



Yeah, well, you do it to yourself!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 30, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Being trapped in a Rabbits forum, unable to get away...



Welcome to the Hotel Rabbitfornia 
Such a lovely place 
Such a lovely face 
They livin' it up at the Hotel Rabbitfornia 
What a nice surprise, bring your alibis 


You can checkout any time you like, 
but you can never leave!

:trio


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 30, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *Pipp wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Beingtrapped in a Rabbits forum, unable to get away...
> ...




hahaha Pet_Bunny... you can change Rabbitfornia to "Rabbitforum" and it work too!

_________
Nadia


----------



## missyscove (Sep 30, 2006)

I love RO!
(we love it!)
I love RO!
(we love it!)

Sticking with the California song theme, they play I love LA at DodgerStadium everytime the Dodgers win, and display the lyrics so we cansing along. 



Now, that brings me to one of my phobias, being hit by a baseball (wehave caught balls in our seats) or a hockey puck.


----------



## binkies (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok, this one is really strange.

I am terrified of Semi-Trucks. I cant drive on the interstatebecause of them. When I ride and someone else drives, I have to closemy eyes when they are passing or we are passing them. Complete totalpanic.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh lord I actually havepanic attack if I seemaggots.

semi trucks only on highways.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 1, 2006)

Whats a semi-truck? Is it like a lorry?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 1, 2006)

I think so. 

http://www.123loadboard.com/questions/what_is_a_truck.asp


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 1, 2006)

Blimney! They look bigger than our lorrys! :shock: The actual cab bit is huge and looks like a monster!

I hate it when they come past on narrow roads or if its been raining,they spray water at you and you cant see through the windscreen!


----------



## binkies (Oct 1, 2006)

The semi trucks are also called tractor trailersand 18 wheelers. They have this HUGE blind spotwhere they cant see you. I just know one day they will take my car out.


----------



## Greta (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a phobia of...

1) most doctors 

2) needles (I can give a shot and be just fine with it, but nearly have a panic attack when I'm on the recieving end)

3) clowns (fake to the point of being creepy, in my opinion)

4) prissy, pink-loving, girly girls that like, totally like, use theword like like, all the time (they just scare me for some reason) 

5) finding bones while working in the garden


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 2, 2006)

Omg I forgot one! Dentists!!! Now they are scary! :shock2:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 2, 2006)

*Greta wrote: *


> 4)prissy, pink-loving, girly girls that like, totally like, use the wordlike like, all the time (they just scare me for some reason)


:laugh:

I totally agree with you! Run away! Run far far away!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 2, 2006)

A few years ago, I thought it would be a goodidea to work in a vets office part time while I was in school. Iarrived at my first day of work, saw a dog with stitches on it's mouthand blacked out.

That was my first and last day. I never knew I had a fear of hurt animals until I was confronted with one!


----------



## queenadreena (Oct 2, 2006)

Now don't laugh at this one, but I have a fearof _eyebrows_ . . .:? It's mainly loose ones, theysicken me beyond belief. Especially when I open a library book to findone inside, looking at me (I know, technically, they can't look, butyou know what I mean) I can put up with my own, just other peoples ..eurgh..I know you're all snickering in ya seats,lol. Ohand I hate crane flies too.


----------



## Smelly (Oct 3, 2006)

Phobias are fears that make you practically gonuts. I am not sure I have any of those (baring the obviouslike falling to my doom and I'm already mid-air about to die).



I *HATE *shots though. I can take them when I need tobut I avoid them as much as possible. I haven't had a flushot in like 10 years (and haven't had the flu since, stupid shots!)and only get shots now if I REALLY need them.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 3, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *Pipp wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Beingtrapped in a Rabbits forum, unable to get away...
> ...


:laugh:That's one of the funniest things I've everread!!! (And frighteninglyreal!):shock:



binkies* wrote: *


> Ok, this one is really strange.
> 
> I am terrified of Semi-Trucks. I cant drive on the interstatebecause of them. When I ride and someone else drives, I have to closemy eyes when they are passing or we are passing them. Complete totalpanic.




Not so strange... :faint:








(PS: No one died in this one, the mainreason I drive a Bimer!)


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 3, 2006)

> Now, that brings me to one of my phobias,being hit by a baseball (we have caught balls in our seats) or a hockeypuck.


That reminds me of a phobia I have too...of being hit by some stray'whatever'. A baseball, golfball, or anything that is propelled throughthe air atenormous speed. I also had a huge phobia of thattoy which came out back in the 70s...they were called 'Clackers' or'Click-Clacks', or 'Quick-Clacks', and they consisted of two glass-likeballs that were on a rope:







Kids would play with them in the schoolyard, clacking those hard ballstogether, swinging them all over the place...I still feel myselfcringing inside over the very sight of them! They finally were bannedfrom school premises because they were considered dangerous. Theyremind me a bit of nunchucks, which you use in pretty much the sameway...ew.....


----------



## Crisi1987 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm terrified of bugs... all insects, arachnids,etc. especially hornets, earwigs and spiders. whenever a spider orother insect comes in close contact with me i start hyperventillating.i was at a highschool football game when i was a sophomore and me andsome friends were sitting in the field room because it was raining andone of my friends yelled out that there was a spider crawling behindme, i freaked out and had to be taken to the hospital. i know why imscared of most bugs like fire ants and hornets, thats because i was"attacked" by them in the past. but i wonder why im not scared of otherbugs like silverfish and even flies sometimes. maybe because i look upinformation on every bug possible so i can learn about them, then iread gross things about them.


----------



## shootingstar (Oct 15, 2006)

I am afraid of roaches, and some time ago I used to see them in Daisy's plate when I fed her at night , it was horrible!


----------



## Master of Disaster (Oct 16, 2006)

SPIDERS!!i HATE them with a passion


----------



## cheryl (Oct 18, 2006)

I'mclaustrophobic,i just get so scaredand nervous when i'm in very small spaces and i hate crowds,i just hatenot being able to move,i also cannot stand anyone putting anything overmy head,i start to panic.I have never ever been on a plane and i justdon't think i would have the courage to go on one either,i would panicuntil i got off.

My younger son Jeremy likes his bigger brother Anthony to roll him upin a blanket,and omg! i just cannot stand to watch,i just don't knowhow he can stand to be rolled up and not being able to move,makes mefeel kinda scared lol

I'm also scared of heights,i will shake and just freakout,i'm the most happiest when my feet are on the ground lol



cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Oct 18, 2006)

OM Goodness! you would never ever catch me onsomething so high like that,now if i was on that bridge i would have tocrawl across it with my eyes closed and holding on for my dear life,itscares me just looking at it








cheryl


----------



## tripetybuu (Oct 19, 2006)

dont laugh at me, but Im really scared of being sick! I freak out really bad if I know Im about to throw up

and right now I am at home from work with a tummy bug and I really dont want to be sick


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm afraid of death.....


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2006)

Haha this just reminded me of the one time Ididn't feel like goign to work so I called my boss and told him Icouldn't come to work because I'd been attacked by bees. 

I figured it was so outrageous he'd haveto believe me.

And he panicked and told me to stay home and lie down and to email him later to make sure I was ok. 

good times. I hated that job.

-JAK


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm probably the most afraid of Daddy long legs.Any other spider doesn't bother me at all. I even used to play with myfriend's tarantula and when Iworked at the pet store, Sometimes I go tobe in charge of feeding all the ''crawlies'' as I called them. Bugs,hissing cockroaches, spiders, snakes, lizards, geckos, whatever. Thegiant 3" cockroaches didn't bother me but a DLL...OH em GEE. 

I also have a morbid fear of pregnant people. No offense meant...itjust really grosses me out to think of a person living INSIDE anotherperson. Like...parasitic almost. But two of my friends are pregnant andI get to be the godmother so I guess I need toget over it pretty quick.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 19, 2006)

Having gone through 4 pregnancies - I have to totally agree . . .

Can't we just lay eggs or something easier????????????



Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2006)

I wonder if laying eggs would really be anyeasier. If they were like, chicken egg-sized I think I could live withthat. Turtle egg, yeah thats cool.

Ostrich egg?

. . . 

Whatever happened to the stork, y'know? Mail order baby....


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hah yer! I am scared of giving birth,thats why I refuse to have children when I am older. I justcouldnt go through with all the pain etc. But if we could layan egg that would be better! Maybe a quail egg!

I would rather have a house full of bunnies and not humans


----------



## Michaela (Oct 22, 2006)

:yeahthatme too Linz! I f I ever want children (I probably won't though) I'll just adopt!

Michaela:brownbunny


----------

